# What TV series are you on currently?



## Sicatiff (May 8, 2017)

Im watching Stranger Things on Netflix.


----------



## deerprongs (May 8, 2017)

I'm currently watching quite a few, actually. Once Upon A Time, Supernatural, and The Originals.

For others that are on break, I watch Teen Wolf, Shadowhunters, The Royals, Game of Thrones, and Outlander.


----------



## Brookie (May 8, 2017)

The Outsiders, The Handmaid's Tale (very depressing - do not recommend it to everyone), I think that's it. lol
I used to love Scandal but I guess I lost interest.

Oh, also: The Americans on Hulu/netflix!


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

I am watching Friends! Yes, I'm one of the few people who didn't actually watch it growing up.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2017)

MADtv.


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2017)

Greys Anatomy, Portlandia, Bates Motel, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, New Girl, and there's another one that I can't remember.


----------



## Romaki (May 8, 2017)

Last thing I binged was Famous in Love and I'm currently keeping up with Jane The Virgin, Pretty Little Liars and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.


----------



## easpa (May 8, 2017)

Just finished marathoning The People vs OJ Simpson on netflix yesterday. Think I'll go back to watching Absolutely Fabulous soon


----------



## honeymoo (May 8, 2017)

I'm simultaneously slowly watching The Carrie Diaries, Unfortunate Events, and a few others but I've been watching Cycle 12 of America's Next Top Model since last week, an episode a day pretty much, so I'm really just watching that now.


----------



## moonford (May 8, 2017)

Greys Anatomy, Gotham, Once Upon a Time & Bates Motel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pachireecko said:


> Just finished marathoning The People vs OJ Simpson on netflix yesterday. Think I'll go back to watching Absolutely Fabulous soon



Omg! I love Absolutely Fabulous.

Patsy is amazing.


----------



## Sion (May 8, 2017)

i'm on episode 3 of Game of Thrones haha
gotta watch season 2 of Scream Queens
started Arrow the other day
gotta watch season 4 of Steven Universe at some point


----------



## Chicha (May 9, 2017)

Lately, I've been watching The Crown on Netflix. I'm almost finished with the first season. I have mixed feelings on it so far. It's very well acted, I personally just can't connect to any of the characters and find it hard to sympathize with them.

I have to catch up on The Flash. I'm somewhere at the beginning of season three. First two seasons have been cool so far. I've been hearing S3 is a bit of a mess but I'll just have to see for myself.

I really enjoy watching Jane The Virgin. It's hilariously fun and would recommend it to anyone. I do have very mixed feelings past a certain point on season three but I'd be spoiling things. Nonetheless, almost all of the characters are great even when they're having rough moments.

I recently finished Your Lie in April (very heartbreaking anime but worth watching) & Good Morning Call (a Japanese live action comedy/romance, very cute show). Both shows were charming.

I've tried watching Versailles but I couldn't get past 2 episodes. I'm a huge fan of historical dramas but could not get into this show. It was actually very painful to watch & has a lot of triggers. I don't recommend watching it. If you're looking for a historical drama to watch, go for Reign or The Crown instead. Reign's a hot mess but a good hot mess. Season 3 was the best for me but the first two seasons were a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Mu~ (May 9, 2017)

The big bang theory, Seinfeld, Star Wars clone wars and a new spanish show.


----------



## animalcrisscross (May 9, 2017)

rewatching Twin Peaks on Netflix. Prison Break and Better Call Saul on the real TV.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 9, 2017)

I'm on tv? where's my paycheck?


----------



## Emizel (May 9, 2017)

I've just finished rewatching Stranger things (it's my favourite series) and I'm so excited for the second season


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 9, 2017)

I'm currently watching Jane the Virgin! Love it so much


----------



## Nightmares (May 9, 2017)

Breaking Bad, and just finished 13 Reasons Why


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2017)

I'm currently on Season 2 of _Orange is the New Black_ with my Dad and a few episodes away from the end of _13 Reasons Why_ with Justin.

Of things currently airing, the current seasons of: RuPaul's Drag Race, Hell's Kitchen, The Middle, Modern Family, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, The Big Bang Theory, and American Dad.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 9, 2017)

There were a few things I wanted to watch so I finally caved and bought Netflix. Being very impatient I skimmed through 13 reasons why, because I just wanted to know what happens lmao. FYI it was even very good. I just started watching pretty little lairs and its pretty good. I also love Blindspot, although I hardly have time to watch more than one show at a time.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 9, 2017)

how can people keep up with some many series at one time? i cad hardly do that. anyway, im currently on The Returned.


----------



## amarie. (May 10, 2017)

as of right now my bf and i are watching metalocalypse. again. and we just finished rewatching futurama for the krillionth time. but a new series we're currently on is Fargo.


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2017)

pretty much nothing uhhh but i watch brooklyn nine nine from time 2 time and sometimes i watch bones together w my family but i dont follow it


----------



## wynn (May 10, 2017)

Finished Bates Motel the other day. It was an amazing show!


----------



## Delphine (May 10, 2017)

Lately I've been watching Cowboy Bebop and Boardwalk Empire, as well as Attack on Titan's newest episodes!


----------



## Acruoxil (May 10, 2017)

Prison Break season 5


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 10, 2017)

I'm a little late to the game but I am watching Once Upon a Time.  I'm in love with Rumple.  Couldn't tell you why


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 11, 2017)

not necessarily a Star Trek person but I am watching Star Trek Voyager on Netflix. Also a bit of Family Guy. Might re-watch The Office for the fifth time in a year.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 11, 2017)

I'm watching Corner Gas because a friend from here suggested it, and it's actually pretty funny ^_^ Thanks hoodathotit!


----------



## mogyay (May 11, 2017)

coffee prince and line of duty!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 11, 2017)

I'm in the process of re-watching The Office, and about to restart a series called Turn: Washington's Spies. It's a historical drama based around spies in the Revolutionary War. It has its historical inaccuracies, as most historically based shows do, but it's enjoyable to watch nonetheless and I'd reccomend it to anyone interested in historical shows. The casting is fantastic, especially George Washington. First two seasons are on Netflix.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 11, 2017)

finished The Returned. now im watching Scream.


----------



## Crash (May 11, 2017)

i've been rewatching south park from the very beginning, which has been quite the adventure. it's been so long since i watched it and i forgot how much i love it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 12, 2017)

Watching Bones again on Netflix, I hate that they took off the first few seasons, but I still love it.


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

RuPaul's Drag Race, Steven Universe, Grey's Anatomy, How to Get Away With Murder, Orange Is The New Black, Stranger Things


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 17, 2017)

Currently up to date on Steven Universe and Dragon Ball Super. Meaning to catch up and finish Gravity Falls.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 17, 2017)

I absolutely can't wait for Game Of thrones. I can't watch anything else.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 17, 2017)

Gilmore Girls! It's quickly becoming my favorite show of all time.


----------



## crowley (Jun 17, 2017)

supernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernaturalsupernatural


----------



## Araie (Jun 17, 2017)

Rick and Morty; it's one of my favorites, if not my favorite TV show that I'll probably never get tired of.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 18, 2017)

Orange is the new black. I'm late I knowwww


----------



## Rizies (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a few shows on the go.  They finally released a new episode of The Fosters on netflix, so I started watching that.  I am also half way through the 11th season of Supernatural (and pre-ordered the 12th), and started Untold Stories of the ER. My husband and I also started watch Shameless (US) on Netflix.

There are also a few shows that I am waiting for new episodes... Suits, Vikings, Nashville, Riverdale, and Greys Anatomy to name a few.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Finished the American Office working on the British one then idek.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 18, 2017)

I just got caught up on The Expanse, The Handmaid's Tale, Big Little Lies and my new fav Legion

- - - Post Merge - - -

how could I fiorget the current season of Twin Peaks??? Probably because it seems more like a really long movie


----------



## bonucci (Jun 18, 2017)

My favorite series' are How To Get Away With Murder and Brooklyn Nine-Nine. I'm still waiting for the next series for both of them though. I'm currently watching House of Cards.  Pretty cool~


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

The Bold and the Beautiful? lol been watching that for the last ten years so 

Otherwise just old comedies that they air now and then, right now it's Absolutely Fabulous... yes darling sweetie.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 18, 2017)

I just started watching Chance, I'm a Dr. house fan, so I have high hopes on this one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 18, 2017)

Started up Pushing Daisies again, I haven't watched it through and through yet, only episodes here and there when it used to be on, but I got the DVD's and have watched the first disc which was four episodes I think. I love everything about it, the style and all the actors are so great.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2017)

Recently, I've finished the new season of Orange is the New Black and riverdale..

I'm almost done watching Ajin which is probably one of the best ones I've seen in awhile


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been rewatching Parks and Recreation and binging Hunter x Hunter both on Netflix!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm currently watching Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid on my own. I'm on episode 5.
I'm also watching Californication with my bf and we're in the middle of season 4.


----------



## Sarafina7 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm watching My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Steven Universe and Dragons: Race to the Edge.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 21, 2017)

twin peaks!


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 21, 2017)

Currently watching new season of House of Cards.


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally catching up to the rest of the world and watching _Game of Thrones_. Been watching every night since I finished uni and I'm up to season 4, loving it a lot. Hopefully I get done by July 16th so I can watch the new season when it airs!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Started up Pushing Daisies again, I haven't watched it through and through yet, only episodes here and there when it used to be on, but I got the DVD's and have watched the first disc which was four episodes I think. I love everything about it, the style and all the actors are so great.



I miss that show a lot, used to watch it with my mum when it was first on TV. The art style was amazing


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm currently re-watching How I Met Your Mother, Criminal Minds, and Arrested Development, and I need to catch up on Better Call Saul before it's no longer online!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 21, 2017)

i finished grace and frankie which was hilarious my sister got me into it. gonna be starting teen wolf i guess my friends wanted me to watch it last year and i just remembered


----------



## beffa (Jun 21, 2017)

boardwalk empire w/ the boyf!!! so good, currently a few eps into s2


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm watching Orphan Black at the moment! Usually my favourite shows are cartoons but every so often something live action and sci fi or fantasy sneaks in there, this is one of those times lol.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jun 24, 2017)

well steven universe, probably going to rewatch s3 of ahs, rewatch h20 because childhood, i wanted to watch game of thrones but no hbo so i have to settle for the books  idk why but i watched some youtube video of Margaerl at some trial for a queen mother and i was like dAMn i like this show


----------



## cIementine (Jun 24, 2017)

skam, which the last episode of aired yesterday. i'm only on the start of the last season though.


----------



## Hanami (Jun 24, 2017)

the handmaid's tale! it's incredibly good.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm on Gravity Falls w/ my friend...he's never seen it so I am showing it to him. Currently, we're on episode 5 of season 1.


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 24, 2017)

Twin Peaks and Futurama. Two completely different but equally amazing shows.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 24, 2017)

I just finished Designated Survivor and caught up on Izombie (the last episode of season 3 being next week)

Latest episode of Izombie made me sad tho ripperoni.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm watching Psych again and finishing my catch up on Supernatural. I can't wait for Stranger Things to come back so I can watch that one, too.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 24, 2017)

Orphan Black season 5 and iZombie


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 24, 2017)

Brooklyn Nine Nine, season 2. Still binge-watching pfft


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 24, 2017)

I just finished watching Orange is the new black. I hate that I have to wait so long for the next season.


----------



## piske (Jun 24, 2017)

I am currently watching Search Party and The Keepers. I would recommend both but The Keepers is definitely MA and very emotionally intense.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 25, 2017)

stranger things for the second time.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 25, 2017)

Steven Universe. I just wish that the hiatus finishes. I should also really watch OITNB as well, but its too long of a tv series, and with anime i'm waiting for season 2 of attack on titan to come on to netflix so i can binge watch it, and im also rewatching kill la kill


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 25, 2017)

nothing atm, waiting for how to get away with murder to return, lost interest in mr. robot lmao

also is twin peaks any good? seeing a lot of that in this thread


----------



## satine (Jun 25, 2017)

criminal minds, but this is my 5th/6th time watching the whole thing lol. i'm also suuuuper pumped for the new season of bojack horseman that's coming out this summer! that's one of my top faves. both depressing and humorous.


----------



## kxku (Jun 25, 2017)

parks and rec & riverdale!!


----------



## easpa (Jun 26, 2017)

Just finished GLOW and am now about half way through the new season of OITNB. Enjoying it so far, the last two seasons were a bit stale and predictable so this one is a nice shake-up.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 26, 2017)

Vikings its great so far i'm really liking it


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 26, 2017)

Nothing at the moment... just finished Chewing gum. Meh it was ok, I only watched it because my room mate was raving about it but I have mixed feelings. 

I'm going to start Black Mirror and Handmaid's Tale next probably.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jun 26, 2017)

Samurai Jack. Watched it waaaay back in the day but I wanted a refresher before I moved onto the reboot. It's as awesome as I remember it being.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm about a season into Bojack Horseman, I plan on starting Stranger Things pretty soon as well.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

I've started watching Parks and Rec a few days ago. It's a cute series but Leslie's become my least favorite character; her personality's kinda grating. I watch it for all the side characters, they make it a lot more fun.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been watching The Good Place, which is actually a really good show! That and The Office for the third time.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm currently watching the latest episodes of Brooklyn Nine Nine as they come out, but in the meantime rewatching the older episodes while I wait for the new eps to come out. Ugh it's so good, it's got the same sense of humour as Parks and Rec or The Office, so if people watch that I'd recommend Brooklyn Nine Nine too


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

broad city bc it's broad city. also been going back and rewatching ru paul's drag race recently.


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 22, 2017)

My partner is over and we've watched quite a few series already, we're currently watching season 3 of American Horror Story and season 6 of Drag Race


----------



## Tickles (Nov 22, 2017)

Just finished Bob's Burgers on Hulu yesterday. Adds to my long list of finished shows 

Now I'm watching It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia but I'm mainly rewatching "The Nightman Cometh" over and over again.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

My currently active shows are Stranger Things and The Good Place. I guess Bob's Burgers and South park, too, although I don't keep up with them weekly or anything.

My all-time favorites (and re-watched into oblivion...) are Game of Thrones, Always Sunny, Weeds, Parks & Rec. Basically anything entertaining or hilarious. Or jaw-dropping.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Nov 22, 2017)

Jane the Virgin, Mr. Robot, and I'm waiting for the second half of season 2 of The Good Place. Mostly though I've been watching Jane the Virgin...I'm so addicted to it x_x I just finished season 3 and I can't wait to catch up on season 4!!


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 23, 2017)

I finished what seasons of Shameless were on Netflix last summer, but can't start watching the newest season until it's on Netflix as well, sadly. I've also been in love with Once Upon a Time and The Fosters for the longest time, and Riverdale is definitely one I've gotten into recently. Honestly, I can't keep up with all the shows I'm currently watching, not to mention all of the shows I've watched and finished (  ).


----------



## Pearls (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm currently halfway through season 2 of stranger things and episode 2 of game of thrones. I'm gonna watch more of that when I finish stranger thigns


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2017)

90210!!!


----------



## fenris (Nov 23, 2017)

my roommate and I are watching Stranger Things!


----------



## Araie (Nov 23, 2017)

Partially Steven Universe, but I really want to start Stranger Things; I just haven’t gotten around to it yet, although I have no idea why :’D


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 23, 2017)

Outlander, Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead. 

Hooked on River Monsters ATM.


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 4, 2017)

Prison Break. Love Michael <3


----------



## KPOP (Dec 4, 2017)

big bang theory, young sheldon (though i think it is not fantastic) , modern family , law and order svu and once upon a time


----------



## teto (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm currently trying to finish Legion, since the last time I watched it when it first came out I lost interest halfway through. It's a good show, I'm just lazy.


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

South Park. I'm watching through season 19-21


----------



## chamsae (Dec 4, 2017)

i'm currently obsessed with *the x files* ^^ and i've been rewatching hannibal with my mom because we found it on vod for free lol


----------



## Weiland (Dec 5, 2017)

Saw Season One when it first came out, but I haven't been bothered to watch the rest of Stranger Things 2. I suppose you could say I'm currently on it. I'm also planning on watching AHS: Roanoke when it comes out on Netflix (I have it on DVD, but I prefer to watch it on Netflix to keep track of where I'm up to).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Solsidan, lel. But they pretty much air it daily here and we have the first season on DVD


----------



## easpa (Dec 5, 2017)

Just started season 3 of Peaky Blinders last night, really enjoying it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

King of the Hill.

Been watching it for 6 years, don't plan on stopping


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 6, 2017)

I have been watching J-dramas on Netflix to help me learn Japanese. I recently finished the last season of Good Morning Call, and have moved onto Mischievous Kiss: Love In Tokyo. I am a little disappointed, though, that Mischievous Kiss has a similar dynamic to Good Morning Call. They are both about girls who fall in love with boys outside of their league, who turn out to be absolute jerks to them. I'm still holding out hope that the main character will fall in love with someone else, though, who isn't such a jerk to her.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 6, 2017)

Supernatural, and Bob's Burgers.  I don't have cable, but I have a large list of TV shows waiting to be watching through Netflix and Hulu.  I am only on season 2 of Supernatural, and have 1 and a half seasons left to watch for Bob's Burgers.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 6, 2017)

Omg Hell's Kitchen is lit this year


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 6, 2017)

i am a religious tcap watcher. i know all of the stupid memey sentences from the predators, and lines of chris "handsome" hansen's. (also from the decoys too lol) i watch all of the episodes i can find once a month and i'm doing it again right now.


----------



## Peter (Dec 6, 2017)

Just started watching the Asylum season of American Horror Story. My second time trying to get into ahs, lots of people have assured me this is a good one and so far it's not disappointing!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 6, 2017)

Trying to get back into Gotham. Being a hard core Batman fan it kinda makes me mad that the story isn't exactly on point. The last season I watched all the way through was 1 so I have a long way to go.

Also rewatching Sherlock!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

i've only seen it in bits and pieces over the years but i'm finally watching samurai jack all the way through. i just finished a rewatch of futurama as well and after i watch samurai jack i'll probably start brooklyn nine nine


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 7, 2017)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Trying to get back into Gotham. Being a hard core Batman fan it kinda makes me mad that the story isn't exactly on point. The last season I watched all the way through was 1 so I have a long way to go.
> 
> Also rewatching Sherlock!



I am a big fan of both of these shows. I like Sherlock better, though. I feel like the first season of Gotham has too many subplots and that makes it very confusing. It also makes me sad that new Batman fans might think the story portrays the actual origins of the comic book characters and of Batman himself.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 7, 2017)

the curse of oak island is what i am currently watching.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 7, 2017)

FORGIVE ME

I have succumbed to the Stranger Things fad and I'm on the last episode of series 2 already
2nd series is definitely better tbh... less of those kids being reALLY annoying


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

Heaps. 
I'm binge watching 8 seasons of River Monsters. 

Much respect to Jeremy Wade.

 \m/???\m/


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 7, 2017)

Watching: Superstore. Earlier my husband and I binged the only two seasons of Rick and Morty on Hulu.


----------



## Prisma (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm watching all the seasons of Face off, I love it espically the apocalyptic makeups since I'm a fallout fan


----------



## Chicha (Dec 9, 2017)

I just watched the first two seasons of Parks and Rec. I had such a hard time watching it tbh; the humor is really bad (I typically love comedies). It doesn't help that the main character's personality is insufferable. People tell me to keep watching but I don't feel attached to any of the characters. Eh, at least I tried it.


----------



## Ookami (Dec 9, 2017)

Me and my friends just started watching the Stranger things series on Netflix. We're enjoying it a lot, since there's not much else to do in the evenings at the dormitory.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 9, 2017)

the office


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 10, 2017)

This is Us, great show to chill to


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2017)

my hero academia. 
a little bit overhyped, but still very good!


----------



## moonford (Dec 10, 2017)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Trying to get back into Gotham. Being a hard core Batman fan it kinda makes me mad that the story isn't exactly on point. The last season I watched all the way through was 1 so I have a long way to go.
> 
> Also rewatching Sherlock!



It's not to meant to be true to the comics, the show is taking on it's own story. It's a really good show nonetheless. 

It get's a better from series 1, I can tell you that.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Dec 10, 2017)

Rewatching Jane the Virgin, but I'm hoping to get back onto some new shows or at least finish some of the ones I stopped binging during Christmas break.


----------



## Kamzitty (Dec 11, 2017)

American Horror Story. The first few seasons were so good. I'm currently on Freak Show but haven't been watching it as often because it doesn't interest me as much as the other seasons did sadly! But still a fantastic show : D


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 12, 2017)

Zendel said:


> It's not to meant to be true to the comics, the show is taking on it's own story. It's a really good show nonetheless.
> 
> It get's a better from series 1, I can tell you that.



Yes, but new fans won't be able to differentiate the characters' origins in the show from their *actual* origins in the comics, especially those who do not read or have access to comic books. 

Also, I have succumbed and started watch Mischievous Kiss 2. I still kinda hate the main love interest, but he has gotten a lot better since the first season.


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2017)

RiverDale. I really want to get back into Bob's Burgers though.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 17, 2017)

restarted greys anatomy again. i forgot how much i love the show


----------



## Stockley_ (Dec 17, 2017)

For me, I'm only really watching 3 ongoing TV shows. The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, and Better Call Saul. Better Call Saul being my favourite of the three! 


-Edit-
Oh, it's not currently on the air, but I just recently started watching the US version of the Office on Netflix!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 24, 2018)

Currently watching The End of the F***ing World. It's good, but buying into the hype might kill it for you.


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 24, 2018)

Terrace House!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

For now, rewatching Friends til I can access my other shows c:


----------



## Whisboi (Jan 24, 2018)

I just finished Stranger Things and I'm obsessed, as is my entire family. We even hooked my grandfather on it. I can't believe I was so behind the curve on that one.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm not watching anything right now, but I just finished Inuyashiki a week or two ago. I'd also like to get around to finishing OITNB.


----------



## Chicha (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm currently watching season two of The Crown. I'm pretty neutral towards all the characters so I mostly watch it for the plot and historical events. Don't get me wrong, the acting is excellent but I'm not attached to any of the characters. Season one was definitely worth watching. It's a beautiful show.


----------



## mitfy (Jan 26, 2018)

i'm watching mr. student body president. i'm behind though, and i stopped binging it a bit ago. fun fact: my cousin's in that show


----------



## bae-blade (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine for a second time! I've also slowly been working through Modern Family as they're being made, so funny!


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m watching Scum’s Wish, but... I can’t even. I’m not sure if I like it... but I still want to know how it ends :|


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 26, 2018)

i bingewatched moral orel again today...one of my favourite tv shows of All Time


----------



## John Wick (Mar 26, 2018)

Since I quit 'The Walking Dead', I've been watching 'Here and Now'. 

I love it!


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 27, 2018)

The Almighty Johnsons. Almost finished, though.


----------



## Dracule (Mar 27, 2018)

My boyfriend and I finally finished FMA Brotherhood (I read the manga though). 

We’re still currently on The Punisher. Jon Bernthal’s amazing, haha.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm taking a break from binge watching any shows but I just started watching the new season of Shadowhunters so I have to wait for each episode to come out every week. And also waiting on the new season of The 100 to come out next month.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2018)

From 1996, The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest. It has very dated cgi. Looks worse than Reboot, I love it.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 27, 2018)

Grey's Anatomy for the 3rd time, MTV's Scream for the 2nd time, and I think I am about to start Requiem.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2018)

Making my parents watch my fmab for the first time. They love it, but we’re almost at the end and it makes me kinda sad


----------



## Giddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Can I say several series? Cause Ive been filling the time of waiting for series I'm watching get more episodes, filling it with another season I'm watching.

I'm watching Supernatural, waiting for more episodes of steven universe, star vs the forces of evil, milo murphy law and the walking dead. 

I hear a lot of good things of stranger things, can't wait to try that out :3


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm watching Law & Order SVU from the beginning for the first time. I've been watching it on TV for about a month now but the eps were all out of order so I finally decided to just start at season 1 ep 1 and go from there. It has 19 seasons which is kind of intimidating lol but I've marathoned 12+ seasons of shows in the span of a few weeks so I don't think it'll take me too long to catch up.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 28, 2018)

honeyblossom said:


> The Almighty Johnsons. Almost finished, though.



This show is my favoritteee omg. Whenever I mention it to someone no one has any idea what I’m talking about and it makes me so sad. I just love Ty and Dawn so much 

But on topic, me and my boyfriend are currently near the end of Black Mirror. We’re also watching Riverdale and awaiting the release of season 2 for 13 Reasons Why


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 28, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> This show is my favoritteee omg. Whenever I mention it to someone no one has any idea what I’m talking about and it makes me so sad. I just love Ty and Dawn so much



It's definitely an extremely underrated show. Ty & Dawn are sweet little babes. Anders is my favorite though, oops.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been watching reruns of 'Without a Trace'. 

That was a decent show.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm watching Mushishi Zoku Shou second season right now. Really good. Would definitely recommend the series to anyone.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 29, 2018)

Macgyver on CBS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not into any television series at the moment.


----------



## chamsae (Mar 30, 2018)

im still watching the x files, currently im on season 5 but it's taking me ages bc of uni. i want to start drag race though, and i ocasionally watch friends or poirot when i have time to sit down and watch some tv. also uhh its not a tv series but ive been religiously watching escape to the country because a) beautiful houses b) beautiful scenery c) its very relaxing.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 1, 2018)

A Series of Unfortunate Events season 2. Their running jokes never get old.


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

Bob's Burgers, Once Upon a Time, Modern Family


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 2, 2018)

Just started Suits


----------



## Histeland85 (Apr 2, 2018)

walking dead since 2010


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2018)

Twin Peaks.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 2, 2018)

Game of Thrones, Stranger Things, The Magicians and I'm excited that Legion is coming back in a few days.


----------



## rynlol (Apr 2, 2018)

i'm currently watching rupaul's drag race, supernatural, twin peaks, and black-ish. i'm trying to get into parks & rec, and the office but i keep getting bored it sucks


----------



## Joy (Apr 3, 2018)

Riverdale but it's not as good as season 1. I need to get back into watching The Walking Dead. I am waaaayyy behind (still in season 2).


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 3, 2018)

I just started watching Luke Cage on Netflix. All the comments on FB said it was better than Jessica Jones, but I'm not seeing what all the fuss is about. I like JJ better.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been watching NCIS for like two weeks now and only took a break to watch a whole anime series today...then back to NCIS loll


----------



## bae-blade (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm working my way through The Office for the third time, haha  I also like to watch episodes from Brooklyn Nine-Nine and Modern Family as they come out.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 5, 2018)

Way too many to list, but I'll put down my favorites.

-The Office (again)

-Impractical Jokers (as they come out)

-The Goldbergs (as they come out)

-The Big Bang Theory (as they come out)

-Bull (as they come out)

-Parks and Rec


----------



## Chicha (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm finally caught up with the Pokemon Sun & Moon anime. If you're on the fence about watching it, go for it! The art is admittedly hard to get used to at first (mainly Ash, everyone else suits the style imo), but the animation is so fluid and smooth. It's an adorable and hilariously fun series. You'll definitely like it if you're looking for Pokemon with differing personalities. Rowlet is my favorite. <3 The trainers are decent, although the most focus is on Ash and Lillie. When the other trainers get focus episodes, it's a treat. Even the filler episodes are a lot of fun and don't feel repetitive like past seasons.

I'd recommend watching the Japanese version with subtitles. (The dub doesn't have the catchy opening and ending songs, and also doesn't include the bonus end scene.)


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm staying up to date with the DC shows, and rewatching prison break atm


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Jun 10, 2018)

Person of Interest 
awesome tv series


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 10, 2018)

I am trying to catch up on Gotham. It lost me after season 1. I am one of the biggest Batman nerds and it just screwed with everyone...poor Freeze.

As far as Anime I am almost done with The Ancient Magus Bride...it is soo good!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Still making my way through season two of My Hero Academia.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I?m currentky watching Catfish. I?m waiting for season 8.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jun 11, 2018)

Just finished season 11 of the Big Bang Theory

Also finished Riverdale which is seriously a mess of a show


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 11, 2018)

Finally getting around to watching Sherlock and I love it. I knew Benedict Cumberbatch was a good actor already but it blew my expectations out of the water.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve been watching Stranger Things, and I’m _really_ into the Handmaid’s Tale on Hulu, eagerly awaiting season 2, episode 9 on Wednesday. I’ve also been rewatching Chowder, The Misadventures of Flapjack, and Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 11, 2018)

Currently, Veep. Seriously HILARIOUS.



PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Also finished Riverdale which is seriously a mess of a show



SUCH a corny mess. But you just keep watching it. RIP.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Brooklyn nine nine b, although slightly sad because I’m very close to finishing season 5 and will have to wait for the next.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 11, 2018)

Love that show to pieces. And that is saying alot. I am a huge fan of both Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone as Holmes so to say Sherlock was amazing is saying something really good about that show. Doesn't hurt that Sherlock and Watson are played by good looking guys LOL


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Come fly with me


----------



## Livvy (Jun 12, 2018)

Last Man on Earth, which I somehow like and dislike at the same time, but I keep watching. 
Riverdale, I just started season 2 with my best friend. She binged it in two days but wanted to rewatch it with me. My mom binged it in one day. 
Handmaids tale, been watching it as season 2 comes out. I'm a few episodes behind. 
Next, I want to watch Atlanta Season 2.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 12, 2018)

Grey's Anatomy, Dexter


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 12, 2018)

arrested development


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2018)

started watching naruto recently


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2018)

None currently, but I just finished The Vampire Diaries.  That was a damn good show.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 7, 2018)

Just started American Vandal, it's really good. Never though a mockumentary could have such a well-written mystery.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Oct 7, 2018)

im gonna get attacked but i've started (very casually, i've only watched a couple assorted episodes) watching alaskan bush people. i honestly watch it entirely for ironic reasons though, the fake drama and the fake "roughing it" out in the wild is so funny to me. the howling in ungodly annoying tho lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 7, 2018)

The current season of American Horror Story.
Might pick up that Sabrina show too I keep hearing about.


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 7, 2018)

rewatching gilmore girls as well as trying to get into the fosters.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)

yugioh tbh


----------



## Yume777 (Oct 8, 2018)

That 70s Show. I love it and Hyde is my favourite character!


----------



## saimami (Oct 8, 2018)

Currently I'm on Brooklyn Nine-Nine. Season five just got on to netflix, but I haven't got around to watching it.

Also, Ace Attorney Season 2, baby!


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2018)

I binged_ Insatiable_ last weekend. I heard a lot of negative things about it prior but the trailer looked amusing so I gave it a go. I wasn't disappointed. I can't remember the last time I cried so much watching a TV series.

At the moment I'm not actively watching anything.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 15, 2018)

I finished up season 3 of _Man in the the High Castle_ a bit earlier in the week, so right now I'm jumping between _The Walking Dead_ and _Penny Dreadful_.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 15, 2018)

I just finished watching the first season of _The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel_, which is pretty good.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 16, 2018)

My best friend and I are watching iZombie together


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 16, 2018)

Finally caught up with the walking dead, on season 9 of it now
Caught up with the great british bake off as well so got to watch tonight's episode aaaa
just need to catch up with american horror story apocalypse


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 16, 2018)

Recently binged The Haunting of Hill House, and I'm currently on my third rewatch of Timeless. I'm so bummed that NBC dropped the Cancel Hammer on this show. Twice.

At least they're giving us a finale "movie", but...man, a third season have been so much better.


----------



## loglady (Oct 16, 2018)

I just binged Fresh Off the Boat over the past few weeks. It was cute and really funny.

Also, it hasn't aired yet, but I can't wait for The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina coming to Netflix. I was a bit deterred when I found out that the creators of Riverdale are producing it, but I've only heard good things about it so far. I'm really excited!


----------



## Crash (Oct 16, 2018)

i'm binge watching the haunting of hill house on netflix, and it's surprisingly good so far. netflix has let me down with their horror stuff recently so i'm hopeful this one may be a winner!


----------



## dyosa (Oct 17, 2018)

right now, i'm keeping up with season 3 of the good place. i'm waiting for marvel's runaways to come back :-(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Big Mouth...it's so inappropriate and weird but I love it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 19, 2018)

After hearing some people I watch on YouTube discussing it and saying it's good, I've started on the Netflix series _The Haunting of Hill House_. I've watched two episodes so far and I'm not really invested in it as of yet, but I'm going to give it a few more episodes to see whether I should continue to bother since the better stuff is undoubtedly to come.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Watching Friends for like the tenth time, and showing Chobits to a friend <3


----------



## chet_manley (Oct 19, 2018)

Watch _Kim's Convenience_. It is a wholesome show that combines the workplace comedy and family comedy formats. It hits all the right marks. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## satine (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm re-watching The Office for the bazillionth time. After that I'll probably watch the latest season of Bojack Horseman and then the new season of The Man In The High Castle.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 20, 2018)

currently on walking dead s9, riverdale s3 (even though it sucks i can't stop watching it) and finished daredevil s3 this morning!


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Big Mouth...it's so inappropriate and weird but I love it.



Are you on season two? 

I remember enjoying season one, but not sure if I want to start the second season.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

In my previous post I mentioned that I had started on Netflix's series _The Haunting of Hill House_. I finished it today since there were only 10 episodes to go through. I enjoyed the series overall and the ending was nice.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 21, 2018)

im watching greys anatomy for the first time


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

Watching Supernatural season 14 and its kinda boring but who knows the season just started


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 22, 2018)

Dunno if anyone else does this, but I follow 2 shows at a time, watching two episodes of one a day and two of the other the next day. Right now, I'm watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Avatar the Last Airbender, though I am waiting for Steven Universe and Voltron to come out of hiatus.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 23, 2018)

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. I really thought the musical aspect would turn me off, but they really vary from genre to genre and are really funny. Everything else is also great, I like it.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2018)

I started watching Hilda on Netflix about a day or two ago.
There's also a couple of cartoons I'm waiting for new episodes which are mostly either Cartoon Network or Disney.
Oh, I'm also waiting for new episodes of A Series of Unfortunate Events on Netflix.
Basically, I still watch kid's shows.


----------



## Senni (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm not actively watching any shows but I want to go back and watch all of "Fresh Off The Boat" because it's hilarious and I identify with it a lot as a first-generation Chinese American immigrant! West World is on my watch list too because I've watched the first season but not yet any other seasons. 

My favorite TV series of all time is Parks and Rec because it's so comfy and leaves you feeling warm on the inside after every episode later on (after you get past the first dreadful season)!! All of the (main) characters are my favs ahh


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Oct 25, 2018)

Right now I am focused on Titans on the DC Stream service and The Rookie.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

I?m going to be starting that Netflix original tv show that people been talking about saying it?s so scary that people throw up or something


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 25, 2018)

The boyfriend and I have been watching Haters Back Off! lately - just finished season one. If you can get past Miranda?s crazy personality, it?s super funny and has a lot of heart. It has enough plot to keep me hooked but not enough to tax my already tired brain. I?m diggin? it.


----------



## Static_Luver (Oct 26, 2018)

I am watching Bob's Burgers (one of my favorite tv shows) and My Hero Academia with my friends. Also, I'm re-watching The Office with my boyfriend who hasn't seen it before. We are currently on the final season.


----------



## partangel (Oct 27, 2018)

Just finished the Dragon Prince. It was REALLY good


----------



## Bcat (Oct 27, 2018)

Just started watching Supernatural with my parents and it's great! We couldn't have picked a better month lol

^also Dragon Prince is pretty good and definitely worth a watch!


----------



## Soigne (Oct 29, 2018)

I?m drowning myself in shows to keep from dying. 

Portlandia, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, Haunting of Hill House, New Girl, American Horror Story, Life Sentence, The Office, and I?m thinking about starting Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 31, 2018)

Just finished up the second season of Teletubbies. I think I'm going to do Barney next.


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2018)

superstore! it is pretty funny imo.


----------



## rianne (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm on the last episode of (S1) Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. Can't wait for the holiday special and next season.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 13, 2018)

I am currently about to finish up watching Game of Thrones Season 6 (awesome, epic show! [definitely would not recommend it for kids though lol])!  I hope to watch Season 7 in the near future so I'm ready for the last, 8th season that is coming out in the near future.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 27, 2018)

Watching "You" on Netflix. Terrible name, but very interesting series. It has main actors from Gossip Girl and Pretty Little Liars, it's kinda like them but only if you'd follow the villain in both shows and don't aim for a PG-13 rating.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm on a BIG Miraculous Ladybug kick! Halfway through season 2!  Such a cute and deep show! Looove the characters too!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2018)

just started watching supernatural in october. On Season 3 now!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm currently watching quite a few series, although some recently went on winter hiatus:

- Daredevil season 3
- Flash, Arrow, and Legends of Tomorrow (I'm about a season or 2 behind)
- Monty Python's Flying Circus
- The Detour season 3
- The Big Bang Theory
- The Goldbergs
- Fresh Off the Boat
- Speechless
- Akame ga Kill
- Fairy Tail (current season)
- Sword Art Online (current season)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

a swedish drama about 1968, last part today ..too excited almost wish they did like 10 episodes rather then 3 lol. i think the title could be translated as 'sisters 1968' ..soo good!


----------



## Chicha (Dec 28, 2018)

I finished watching season 2 of Anne With An E. Despite the massive creative liberties, I liked the show. I think the actors for Anne, Marilla, and Matthew are excellent. They bring the book’s family dynamic to life. The show is beautiful and I could tell the actress for Anne really settled in. There’s modern aspects to the show and to be honest I didn’t have an issue with any of it. I could easily see book!Anne being open minded. Critics aside, I think this adaptation translates well.



Spoiler



I got more used to this series being an AU. Gilbert being out to sea in the first episode had me extremely confused; I forgot the show did a time skip after the first season finale. I had to go through season 1’s finale to make sure I didn’t miss something. I liked Bash and Cole, they both brought interesting dynamics. It was good to see Bash having some parallels to Anne; both were tolerated but not really accepted when they first arrive. Obviously there’s massive differences, but I did like how the show was not afraid to tackle racism and yes, people of color exist. I’m glad he got his happy ending. As for Cole, I really felt for him. Billy didn’t deserve an apology after all the bullying he did to Cole. Cole’s such a sweet character. I was so, so glad he got a satisfying ending to his arc; I think it’s perfect for him.

I feel like the writing was done even better this season. I was disappointed with last season’s finale but I’m glad I watched this season.

Marilla and Matthew have more character development this season and it’s really satisfying to watch. You can tell how much Anne’s presence opened them up to more people. I was cheering for them at pivotal moments. Their acting is so well done and I can’t wait to see how this they’ll grow more next season!

The only part I’m not too crazy about yet is Anne and Gilbert. Don’t get me wrong, they are one of my all time favorite book pairings!! However, the actors lack chemistry with each other. It’s weird because they have more chemistry and work well with every other character. It doesn’t feel as natural yet??? I’m disappointed their interactions feel forced. ;-; I’m hoping season 3 fixes this.



If you’re looking for a classic tale with modern twists, this isn’t the show for you.


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

- chilling adventures of sabrina
- riverdale; yes, it's not doing too great according to some but I kind of like how weird it is and before i started watching i thought the show was a joke...so, yeah. 

cas is my favourite of the two right now, looking forward to the next part.


----------



## rianne (Dec 28, 2018)

I've been trying to finish S1 of Aggretsuko since it was released oops.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 1, 2019)

I started watching The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. I'm really enjoying it so far. I am one of those weirdos that has never liked Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I am normally OK with campy stuff but I thought it was campy in a very bad, too low budget way that made me unable to enjoy it. Sabrina feels like what I wanted Buffy to be. 

The only downside of it so far is that episode 5 I found to be really terrible. It reminded me of Buffy. Again, in a bad way. It could've been interesting exploring character fears and motivations, even with the same sort of plot-line, but it just felt like it went on TOO LONG. It felt like they needed some other sub-plot or SOMETHING. It made me feel so bored I actually fell asleep for a few minutes during it. 

I'm going to choose to ignore that episode though since I enjoyed 1-4. Looking forward to seeing the rest some other time.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 1, 2019)

After enjoying Bandersnatch I decided to give Black Mirror a chance. It's really a fantastic show, though I'd recommend people start with the second season because it represents the rest of the series better than the first season.


----------



## glasspandabear (Jan 1, 2019)

I binge watched the entire first season of Bee & Puppycat impulsively since it was recommended to me on Youtube. It was incredible and I enjoyed it very much! Such a cute and releaxing show to watch. Reminds me so much of Steven Universe. ❤


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 2, 2019)

I've finished watching Madoka Magica and Yuuki Yuuna is a Hero


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 2, 2019)

I recently finished Brooklyn Nine-Nine and I'm waiting for more. I've also been watching Batman TAS. And JJBA every week


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 2, 2019)

Watched all of Black Mirror the other day and the Yule episode of Sabrina.

Black Mirror is what I expected, I've unfortunately had the better episodes spoiled for me, but I likely wouldn't have ended up watching it otherwise if I hadn't known of it's quality.
There's certainly dry points, but overall it was a good watch.
I've admitted skipped a bit through the profane parts; it was fine in story, but it became a bit much for me personally. I'm interested to see what else they can come up with.

Sabrina is so fun, I can't wait for more of it. I hope to see more of Salem!
I worry we won't be able to as the actress is allergic to cats.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

I've started watching Steven Universe again after a short break - I'm hoping to get to S5 soon so I'm all caught up to the new episodes!


----------



## Soigne (Jan 2, 2019)

I've been binge watching The Walking Dead over break -- I gave up on this back when it was airing around season 3 or 4, but I'm pushing through now.


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

A ton actually but mostly the fosters on Netflix!


----------



## chamsae (Jan 3, 2019)

still obsessed with ER, i just finished season 12 omg i cant believe i wasted 200 hours of my life on this


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2019)

Just finished GOT, so now I'm watching Riverdale for the lols


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Wentworth Season 6, then ASOUE S3.


----------

